# Hobby Lobby Question



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hey Peeps, I have a question because I am new to Hobby Lobby. I went to a neighboring town and they had a Hobby Lobby and I went in to check out their Halloween stuff. Pretty much all they had was pumpkins. (wonderful pumpkins...but just pumpkins) Does Hobby Lobby not stock skeletons, rats, witches, mummies, etc? Just wondering.


----------



## Artcurus Art (Jul 24, 2016)

Hobby Lobby is, to be politically incorrect, is a christian organization. They USED to stock real Halloween stuff about ten years ago, but since have essentially pared everything down to almost nothing. I have some good prices on Halloween lighting, I will say that.


----------



## ErrKILLkill (Sep 5, 2012)

Hobby lobby is very much on the religious side of merchandising. Therefore you will not find overtly "horror" items like skeletons rats or zombies. They gear Halloween towards "Harvest" so you will find hay bales pumpkins (wonderful pumpkins) and owls and crows. And they will close at 8pm and not be open on Sunday. Cheers!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Right now, they will have lots and lots of Fall, Harvest and Thanksgiving. As others have said, Hobby Lobby is run by very religious people, so they won't carry props, horror, scary, ect. 

Keep an eye open, though, because they will put out Halloween stuff. It will be mostly indoor decorative table top decor, hanging things/signs, traditional Halloween items, Vintage inspired Halloween decor (which I actually like), some cute stuff, Halloween crafting items, kitchen/dining items (like candy dishes, bowls, plates, mugs, ect. which I, also, like), some small indoor lighting, ect.

The stores around me actually put out a fair amount of Halloween each year...several over-full tables of Halloween and some aisles, too. I can't wait for my store to put theirs out!!


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

In my exeperince I've seen alot more Harvest items than actual Halloween but they still carry a good amount of Halloween decor and crafts, they may just not put it out right away because they may not want to promote it any more than they have to. They had a really cool tin bat pedestal decoration last year and alot of their merchandise is either on the vintage looking or whimsical side but you might find some fun things there, eventually.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Check back through the prior year Hobby Lobby threads on here for what they have carried in recent years. There are photos in there of the shelving and some close ups of certain items. It definitely isn't the place to go looking for halloween props but they have had halloween items in my store over the past few years since it opened. 

I've found them useful for some of their halloween stuff (and some early xmas items have come in handy for halloween too) and their prices can be pretty good. Personally think the quality of the items they get in is very good. The items can be unique. They have a 40% Off One Item Coupon you can print out and use or just show on your phone - good towards regular priced items. They rotate 50% off sales by department each week or so, and you can find which depts. are currently featured in their online weekly flier. My store also has a fabric department although I'm not sure every location does. Good place for bottles, baskets, art/crafting supplies including spray paints, baking supplies, floral. Recently they had glass lab equipment like flasks and graduated tubes. They carry metal signs and some zombie ones, etc. The men's resin section has steer skulls as part of their western decor. Also other western stuff like metal spurs. They carry some posters and sometimes you can find the skeleton one and a few others that could be used in a mad lab. When they do after season clearance sales, the prices go to something like 66% off and then at the very end before pulling merchandise, to 80-90% off. I've had some good finds then. Last year I just managed to hit the last day for their Funkin pumpkins and made out like a bandit. Think the Funkin clearance happens generally sometime in November. Let's see, also remember halloween dinner ware, and paper mache pumpkin guys. I found purple lighting there, black xmas trees and purple tinsel garland. Oh and they have the styrofoam male and female heads (definitely use a coupon on these especially the male).

Here's a few past year threads to get you started. Just noticed I've started a number of these once we got a store in our area!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146932-2016-hobby-lobby-finds.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141781-hobby-lobby-2015-halloween.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/134437-hobby-lobby-finds.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133559-hobby-lobby-halloween-2014-a.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127396-2013-hobby-lobby-halloween-related-items.html

I'd say don't write them off. And btw sure not all the stores are as equally large but ours is so big I've spent probably 1-1/2 to 2 hours just wandering around all the aisles looking at things. They are the closest craft type store near me so good to know what they carry.


----------



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

My hobby lobby always has a nice selection of Halloween decor. Nothing actually scary, but tons of atmospheric halloween-y items.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

My store was just starting to put out a few things today. These folks posted a video of their store: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UqV8Y7ZhKk (skip to about minute 17 for Halloween), and I'm hopeful my store gets to looking like theirs soon!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'd say don't write them off. And btw sure not all the stores are as equally large but ours is so big I've spent probably 1-1/2 to 2 hours just wandering around all the aisles looking at things. They are the closest craft type store near me so good to know what they carry.


Word! The one in Greenville is HUGE!!! My sister and I spent a good hour in the store and I came out with some wonderful pumpkins and some other odds and ends I needed.








The little carved pumpkin guys are from a different store, but I was on a pumpkin buying high so I included them in the picture. I saw the giant pumpkin on Tuesday and I couldn't get it out of my head...It was 40% off....so I HAD to get it when I went back to Greenville on Saturday. I absolutely LOVE Funkins.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...As others have said, Hobby Lobby is run by very religious people, so they won't carry props, horror, scary, ect.


Plus, be prepared to have the sign of the cross made at you if you look even remotely dark Of course, I am exaggerating - ever so slightly



Pumpkin5 said:


> The little carved pumpkin guys are from a different store, but I was on a pumpkin buying high so I included them in the picture.


Which store are those smaller pumpkins from? They are quite unique.


----------



## HalloCat (Jul 31, 2016)

Our Hobby Lobby doesn't put out any 'Halloween" until after the kids go back to school or Labor Day. Usually only two aisles and mostly cutesy or mildly vintage like items with a lot of wreath building materials like mesh and ribbons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I do take some slight pleasure in knowing that what I buy there (many times at sale prices) I use for Halloween so we're all good!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

How much was that biggin' Pumpkin 5 ? lol I'm almost afraid to find out, funkins are so expensive.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Guessing it's the same size and price as last years:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141781-hobby-lobby-2015-halloween-6.html#post1762684

I considered buying it for a scarecrow head last year and would have if it was more squat than tall. Think I ended up with Michaels largest or next to largest head that fit my needs better. The HL one is a really good size and personally I like Funkins better to carve with but have done both.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> How much was that biggin' Pumpkin 5 ? lol I'm almost afraid to find out, funkins are so expensive.



 I know! They are so frigging expensive, but I think they are superlative to other carve-able pumpkins. (that's just me) I had to go to Greenville (which is an hour away from me) on Tuesday, and I saw it then. It was $79, which I thought was ridiculous, but it was so BIG! I didn't buy it then...but it was on my mind all night and the rest of the week. I went back to Greenville on Saturday 40% coupon in hand, and my whole thing was, if it was meant to be, it would still be there, if not...c'est la vie.
(cue the JAWS music) Duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, duh, dudeeduhhhhh....
It was there....end of story.....

Garthgoyle, those little pumpkins have little LED lights inside and they blink. I bought them from a local store called "New River Pottery". The store usually has great Christmas stuff, but they were just starting to put Halloween stuff out and I snaked all the little gourds they had. They were $2 per pumpkin. I will probably paint them up a bit, but I liked them.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Geekella said:


> My hobby lobby always has a nice selection of Halloween decor. Nothing actually scary, but tons of atmospheric halloween-y items.


Same here, along with lights, cobwebs, gauze, that sort of thing. I picked up a ceramic jack o lantern tea light holder for like $2 last year, but otherwise didn't see anything I had to have.

I remember last year, an employee at Target told me that Hobby Lobby was actually going to have some Halloween props, but the exact opposite turned out to be true.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Hobby Lobby is the place to go for Funkins after Halloween. I have over about 100 now. Bought them at 90% off!


----------

